

Ask HN : Best location for new freelancer - csomar

I decided to try freelancing while studying on university. I plan to work as a developer and study programming in the same time to develop my knowledge. That's a decision.<p>I live in Tunisia, where I can't get a Paypal account, a credit card and also there's no much opportunities for freelancers here. In university, I'm more (much more) competent that profesor them selfs. Another problem, you can't work here without degree, employers don't look on what you have in hand, but on the papers you get.<p>So I decided to change location and study in another country. The problem, I can't select one. I don't know which one is best.
Some people says the USA, but others says that it's expensive. Another problem is to get VISA.<p>I'm looking for idea and suggestions, if you have such experience in travelling, I'm looking for a place<p>* Not very cheap, not expensive, a total spending of $1,000 a month is good for me.<p>* I can easily get Paypal, credit card. Also there's a good internet connection<p>* Good and serious universities, also more IT opportunities.<p>* Mental Capital people (cyber mind), that I can meet and do mutual projects.<p>Does any one have an idea, please?<p>If you have an article, report, or anything useful in the internet, please point to it.
======
duarte
Having studied in Portugal, Sweden and UK (London), I'd say Sweden fits your
requirements pretty well.

There are no tuition fees, and the level of the universities is pretty good.
In technology you might want to look into KTH - Kungliga Tekniska Högskolan -
which is great.

Student housing is pretty cheap: I paid less than $400/month for a student
ensuite room with shared kitchen, and 10/10Mbps internet ( www.sssb.se ).

I'm sure if you look around you'll find people praising the swedish education
system etc.. But as a foreigner I must warn you that it's pretty tough to get
a job; speaking swedish will help a lot!

Everybody speaks english and they usually have good programmes to learn
swedish. Furthermore I'm sure you'd be able to find Masters programmes in
english.

Good luck!

------
falsestprophet
It is difficult to be invited into any country without having work arranged in
advance. The fact that you do not have academic credentials will only make
immigration more difficult. But, it is possible a degree from any university
in Tunisa will not be valued in more developed countries anyway.

One solution is joining the French Foreign Legion. The minimum term of
enlistment is five years and French/EU citizenship is granted after three
years. During this time you should be able to afford a distance learning
program at a respected university. Perhaps you will even have time to complete
a graduate degree as well. So, in the end, you should be very well qualified
to work anywhere in Europe. Of course there is a downside, you will probably
have to spend a lot of time killing Afghans.

You may also try to reach out to companies outside of Tunisia to find
freelance work.

My friend and I have a surplus of freelance work and are looking for partners
to help out. Please send me an email if you are interested.

Follow this link to find my email address:
[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01QCF-3vk15elpXb_LrAP02Q==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01QCF-3vk15elpXb_LrAP02Q==&c=2Ze7uxDD-
EMVBYdZ9IJSFqz1BSRtMeoTCo8VA35DLU8=)

------
asimjalis
Looks like PayPal is now available in Tunisia,

[http://www.translatorscafe.com/cafe/MegaBBS/thread-
view.asp?...](http://www.translatorscafe.com/cafe/MegaBBS/thread-
view.asp?threadid=7946)

Also the article mentions MoneyBookers. Can you make something that the people
around you want?

~~~
falsestprophet
One cannot receive PayPal payments in Tunisia.
<https://www.paypal.com/worldwide/>

MoneyBookers, however, claims to do business in all countries.

~~~
csomar
Moneybookers is good, but Paypal is the most used

------
swombat
You might want to connect up with the whole "location independent" crowd...
<http://locationindependent.com/blog/>

Probably a lot of their discoveries and advice applies to you too.

------
vorador
Did you consider France ? You're Tunisian, you can probably speak a good
french and you'd be able to join a french university to study programming.

~~~
csomar
I was told by a German that in Europe, it's hard to find an IT Job in Europe

~~~
vorador
Well, maybe in Germany. But I know that in France the market is booming.

------
mahmud
Why not join an Arab startup? Network with us in StartupArabia :-)

~~~
csomar
I have already seen this blog, you are doing good work, I'll contact you :D

~~~
mahmud
I'm not the owner of that blog, only an occasional reader. My email is in my
profile.

